# Visualisation bibliothèque d'images Inkscape



## eole18 (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai testé Inkscape il y a 18 mois sur un PC, et je pouvais visualiser chaque dessin disponible dans la bibliothèque d'images Inkscape avant de l'importer. J'utilise depuis Inkscape sur Imac et Mac book Air, et ni sur l'un ni sur l'autre je ne peux visualiser les dessins. Par exemple, si je demande le dessin d'une femme, je vais voir toute la liste des dessins de femmes dispos, mais vais devoir les ouvrir un à un pour savoir si le dessin m'intéresse ou pas ! Pas vraiment pratique !!! Avez-vous une idée de comment résoudre le problème ? Merci d'avance


----------

